# 1.4tsi upgraded power



## Clv3 (Aug 16, 2013)

Just curious if anyone knows how much power a 1.4tsi can handle before it makes it un reliable?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Clv3 said:


> Just curious if anyone knows how much power a 1.4tsi can handle before it makes it un reliable?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


336hp with Nitrous I think? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clv3 (Aug 16, 2013)

I was just meaning like is a tune a intake and exhaust going to do anything to make it unreliable

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Clv3 said:


> I was just meaning like is a tune a intake and exhaust going to do anything to make it unreliable
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Not at all. I have had a K&N panel air filter since 15k miles until 70k or so. About 5-10k with a short ram done myself. I had a shop do the exhaust. Stock is about 2 inch before the downstream cat. After the middle it’s like 1 7/8inch or so. I went with 2.25 inch exhaust from the downstream o2 sensor delete the cat and straight back with a 2.5 magnaflow straight thru muffler and tip. Sounds great to me. Stock tune tho would love to tune but clutch would be an issue. I redline this car at least once every time it’s warmed up. Had it since 40 miles now at almost 82k still runs like a champ!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clv3 (Aug 16, 2013)

Okay thank you

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Clv3 (Aug 16, 2013)

I really want to do a tune but didn't know if it was going to mess with the reliablility

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Clv3 said:


> I really want to do a tune but didn't know if it was going to mess with the reliablility
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Stage one? Make sure you always use the right octane even before tuning and check your trans fluid regularly as well as change your engine oil sooner . I change my filter and oil every 5k miles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

I've had the jb4 on my 1.4 for about 5 months now (maybe more) intake, bov with silicon pipe, solid upper mount, poly in the dog bone and trans mounts, and an ecs short throw kit. Depending on the temps I hit between 20-23psi without any issue. Currently at 86k, jb4 installed around 77k. These engines are pretty stout


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Unitronic says 196hp tune plus cai +7ish hp has " OEM like drivability and reliability" I wouldn't push more then 225 but that's just me!


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

There’s a Mk7 Golf 1.4Tsi 5 speed in Mexico. K04 , meth injection, 3 inch Downpipe and few more upgrades pushing 240 to the wheels. Then they also did the same engine but with a 100 hp nitrous shot. Car made 330ish hp to the wheels... stock internals... again they did said it could blow any time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

